# Network Channels On Demand



## Turn3 (Aug 30, 2007)

Is there any chance we'll see the major networks (ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX) on demand?


Why is HBO not available?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Turn3 said:


> Is there any chance we'll see the major networks (ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX) on demand?
> 
> Why is HBO not available?


The networks seem to have their own distribution plans...


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Turn3 said:


> Is there any chance we'll see the major networks (ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX) on demand?
> 
> Why is HBO not available?





LarryFlowers said:


> The networks seem to have their own distribution plans...


As does HBO.

http://www.hbogo.com


----------



## Avder (Feb 6, 2010)

The networks basically want us to all perform sodomy on them before they'll give us any kind of downloadable content.


----------



## BillyT2008 (Mar 26, 2008)

Avder said:


> The networks basically want us to all perform sodomy on them before they'll give us any kind of downloadable content.


This is precisely why I will virtually not watch anything on Network television, anymore. If I really must see something on Network TV, which is extremely rare, I take it first and ensure to skip the advertisements.

I'd far prefer to wait for the DVDs and watch later.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> The networks seem to have their own distribution plans...


Exactly. Cable got the licenses for these channels to do OnDemand because those contracts were negotiated a decade ago. Much has changed since then, and the networks now want to control their own distribution, especially since the Internet makes that relatively easy.

Hulu wasn't set up to give people free access to the networks; it was set up so that the networks could retain control (and later start charging).


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

hbo is owned by timewarner, do you think that timewarner is going to allow dtv access to dod? i dont think so.


----------



## NCMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

Time Warner which owns HBO is now a completely separate company from Time Warner Cable.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

shaun-ohio said:


> hbo is owned by timewarner, do you think that timewarner is going to allow dtv access to dod? i dont think so.


TW gives us access to TNT, TBS and other TW owned content via OnDemand. If they already have your subscription, why not give you the OnDemand content as well? It's not like ALL of us can switch to TW Cable anyway. I'm in a CV town. Showtime and Starz already give us OnDemand if you subscribe.


----------



## taz291819 (Oct 19, 2006)

Also, Comcast has HBO On-Demand, and they're not owned by TW.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

taz291819 said:


> Also, Comcast has HBO On-Demand, and they're not owned by TW.


Its an agreement that was struck many moons ago, and has not yet expired...if it even has a expiration date.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> Exactly. Cable got the licenses for these channels to do OnDemand because those contracts were negotiated a decade ago. Much has changed since then, and the networks now want to control their own distribution,


That may be true for some of the networks. But, FiOS got ABC On Demand in late 2008. So, I don't think that we can blame DirecTV's lack of the same on 10 year old cable contracts.


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

The networks make the cable companies ondemand not able to fast forward or rewind this I believe would be a big reason why D* isnt allowed access to them as they downloaded and not streamed. On my charter thats how all the major network ondemand programs are setup.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> TW gives us access to TNT, TBS and other TW owned content via OnDemand.


The only content "owned" by Time Warner that we have access to on demand is from Turner Broadcasting, which is operates very autonomously.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Perhaps this is a tangent but why don't local networks have their affiliate stations ever re-broadcast popular prime-time shows at like 1am or 2am, in case you missed it the first time or had a recording conflict, etc?


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

tkrandall said:


> Perhaps this is a tangent but why don't local networks have their affiliate stations ever re-broadcast popular prime-time shows at like 1am or 2am, in case you missed it the first time or had a recording conflict, etc?


Because the local affiliates may find it more profitable to either rebroadcast syndicated shows such as Oprah, Dr. Phil, Inside Edition, etc. or to air infomercials in which they get a share of the money spent by anyone in their viewing area.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

I was thinking it might be a network imposed prohibition.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

For awhile many of the networks rebroadcasted some of their content on their cable affilates (Fox with FX or NBC with USA for example). There seems to be a lot less of this now that content is available on the internet.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Some affiliates do this with some content. I know the Tonight Show, and Late Night used to be rebroadcast starting at like 1:00am central time here. I'm not sure if they still are.


----------



## mikeargo (Apr 19, 2010)

I would love to see Palladium On Demand


----------

